# DIY subwoofer cable RCA terminations ??



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

I realize that allegedly the best DIY RCA termination for Belden 1694A coax is by Canare and is a crimp connection. Has anyone used the F-Conn or Liberty brands of gold RCA Male compression coax connectors?

(I was considering the use of 1694A coax for subwoofer cables and already have compression tools and would prefer to avoid the purchase of the Canare crimper and die just for three subwoofer cables)

Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know this for sure Mike, but I'm thinking the only real issue with another brand might be quality... if otherwise they are using the same material. Your worst case would be having to replace them if they failed you somehow. I would definitely give them a try rather than spend the money on another crimper and die set for 3 cables. Someone else may know better though.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have both the F-conn, Canare, and one other (PPC, I think -- it's marked EX6-XL, F-type connector).

The last one is a great watertight seal, but it uses the center conductor as the middle pin, so you have some quality issues there, and you can't use stranded cable.

F-conn is not that much cheaper than the Canare when you factor in tools. I've found them to be about 75% as good of quality as the Canare. Still good enough for DIY stuff, but I'd rather go the extra mile for custom installer stuff.

Right now I use the PPC stuff for F connections, Canare for RCA and BNC connections, and F-Conn for speaker connections. The F-conn crimp system is great for terminating speaker wire. Then I have the option of screwing on pigtails, spades, or bananas. 

Best of luck.


----------



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

Anthony said:


> I have both the F-conn, Canare, and one other (PPC, I think -- it's marked EX6-XL, F-type connector).
> 
> The last one is a great watertight seal, but it uses the center conductor as the middle pin, so you have some quality issues there, and you can't use stranded cable.
> 
> ...


Anthony -- THAT was the info which I was seeking -- :jump:-- nicely done on your part and you have my thanks. Instead of buying the dies and crimp tool to do the Canare RCA's on my subwoofer cables -- it will be far less expensive to let Blue Jeans make them up to my specs and still use the coax of my choice (Belden 1694A). [I just don't understand why the cottin-pickin' dies cost so much!!] My Paladin universal crimp tool easily can handle the F-conn terminations for speaker wire--that was GREAT info to learn that those connections work so well. For the standard F connector terminations, I used Snap-N-Seal which worked very well and while Dish TV uses them, Comcast uses the PPC brand as you did. I have some gold-plated F connectors from F-Conn which I will experiment with-- probably a waste of time, though.

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

can anyone help.looking for some pics of a RG6 subwoofer cable


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

where are u guys buying the crimp on rca for rg6 at? Not looking for the best just some $1 connectors.

i only need to put on two ends.

What other way is there and no i cant order the cable its already run in the wall.....rg6


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

bueller?? 

still havent found any twist on or crimp rca connectors for rg6. 

seeing how everyone is using rg6 for subs and video......whats the deal?


----------

